# Motocross



## robvasi (Oct 21, 2018)

Lightroom edits:
Radial Filter with change in white balance and exposure
Graduated Filter
Adjustment Brush

Overdone?

View attachment 164740 View attachment 164740


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks good to me.....


----------



## ronlane (Oct 21, 2018)

No, they do not look overdone to me. Nicely captured and processed. The last one, with the rider scrubbing the jump and #188 with the dirt flying behind him are my favorites. I like how you can see #188's eyes in that shot.


----------



## robvasi (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you.  I don't have much experience with motocross.  Nice that I was allowed on the course, not on the track, but I could cross the track.  



Jeff15 said:


> Looks good to me.....


----------



## robvasi (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you!  The rider you referred to was the only one who jumped in that position.  188:  He was looking into the camera lens on some shots, so I found one where he was looking downtrack.  When he noticed me shooing on a jump he went over the jump, took a shortcut and went back over the jump, did this several times.  

I made many errors: too tight, not tight enough, missed focus.  Sometimes the focus was on target the camera didn't focus. 

I found the horizontal focus bar (Nikon D) to be quite useful for this sport.  




ronlane said:


> No, they do not look overdone to me. Nicely captured and processed. The last one, with the rider scrubbing the jump and #188 with the dirt flying behind him are my favorites. I like how you can see #188's eyes in that shot.


----------



## Garasaki (Nov 14, 2018)

I think they are well done as well.

It's hard to compose a really compelling motocross shot.

I've had trouble being granted access to motocross tracks.  There are a lot of insurance issues involved.

Just food for thought - I'm sure the riders would love to see these pics, if there is any way to make that possible.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Nov 14, 2018)

Looks good.  

I do motocross and snocross.  Those are two subjects where I believe (at times and within reason), a little extra "pop" (color, saturation, etc.) is good.  I helps the riders and bikes/sleds stand out from the track.


----------



## robvasi (Nov 19, 2018)

I have access to the next to the track, and I am allowed to cross the track.  Even so, I find it a challenge to compose a good shot.  Getting an uncluttered background is also a challenge, and then there is the sun.  Anyway, I like the atmosphere.  

I hand out my card and  have made a few sales.  I am not sure if the sales paid for the one hour drive, each way, to the track.  Alas, it was fun.  

I think the riders expect to see pics of themselves that they see in magazines.  I can't duplicate that type of shot.





Garasaki said:


> I think they are well done as well.
> 
> It's hard to compose a really compelling motocross shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## robvasi (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you.  I'll try enhancing the photos. 




OnTheFly7 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I do motocross and snocross.  Those are two subjects where I believe (at times and within reason), a little extra "pop" (color, saturation, etc.) is good.  I helps the riders and bikes/sleds stand out from the track.


----------



## robvasi (Nov 19, 2018)

I  tried using a slow shutter speed to get the wheels blurred, but the helmet also as blurred.  I have no idea how to do this the right way, so any advice will be helpful.



OnTheFly7 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I do motocross and snocross.  Those are two subjects where I believe (at times and within reason), a little extra "pop" (color, saturation, etc.) is good.  I helps the riders and bikes/sleds stand out from the track.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll post a few of mine later tonight to give you something to go off of.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 3, 2018)

Not overdone at all, love the 1st shot and think it`s a cracking image.


----------

